# U.S. retirement



## bahesson (Jul 31, 2013)

I plan to retire soon in Spain. I will receive Social Security and a pension plan from the United States. I know I will have to pay US taxes on my retirement income, but wonder if anyone knows if I will be required to pay taxes in Spain on my US retirement income? If so, how does this work? I want to be prepared financially before making the move. 
Sincerely,
Barbara


----------



## bahesson (Jul 31, 2013)

*tax consequeces*

I plan to retire soon in Spain. I will receive Social Security and a pension plan from the United States. I know I will have to pay US taxes on my retirement income, but wonder if anyone knows if I will be required to pay taxes in Spain on my US retirement income? If so, how does this work? I want to be prepared financially before making the move. 
Sincerely,
Barbara


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Barbara, check the double taxation agreement between Spain and the USA. In short, according to the current one ( they do change occassionally) you will pay tax in Spain after deducting the tax paid in USA.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Now I cannot answer specific questions about retirement income as I am too young and beautiful but Spain does have a double tax treatie with the usa meaning in theory you would not pay the same tax twice. However, it is my understanding in laymans terms that if you are resident in Spain you may be liable for the difference if there is one. So, if you earn 100 euros and are taxed at source in the usa 10% but the rate in Spain is 15% (examples only) then you would not be liable for the 15% but the 5% difference in what you have already paid. You need to speak to a tax expert to find out more and there are many international ones with a google search
Lowtax - Global Tax & Business Portal | Double Tax Treaties - Tax Treaty Agreements


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just for reference: Spain - Tax Treaty Documents
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bahesson (Jul 31, 2013)

thank you


----------

